# Planning the hit/someone is hiding..



## Rabieshund (Nov 24, 2008)

Shot this yesterday for a brand new band.. Don't think they have a name yet. Someone is hiding in the background.. 

Oh and btw, I have a new website!
www.martinwiklund.com

:cheer:


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 24, 2008)

right on man


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 24, 2008)

I think its unbelievable you are doing this at only 19!


----------



## craig (Nov 24, 2008)

I particularly love the styling in this one. Are shots like these a collaboration between you and the band? If you have a moment I would be interested in hearing how this process goes down.

Love & Bass


----------



## tinfish (Nov 24, 2008)

Great shot.  Great processing.


----------



## eravedesigns (Nov 25, 2008)

I would have put a liquid that looked like whiskey in those glasses and why the calendar? you should have had some old looking snap shots in their hands like they were really researching who to take out...still pretty decent photo.


----------



## Rabieshund (Nov 25, 2008)

Flower Child said:


> right on man


Alriiight 



Evil Eagle said:


> I think its unbelievable you are doing this at only 19!


Hehe well I don't think age matters so much. It's all about being a fast learner! I used Photoshop years before I started shooting so I already had that I guess 



craig said:


> I particularly love the styling in this one. Are shots like these a collaboration between you and the band? If you have a moment I would be interested in hearing how this process goes down.
> 
> Love & Bass


This idea was the bands'. They had pretty much fixed the room with all the stuff in it when I arrived. I made the necessary changes and started shooting. The processing is pretty cool as I had to paint out all the light myself. I shot it with only one flash (+ octabox) to get some light without any harsh shadows and then in Photoshop I made it look like the lamps and tv were lit and casting light.



tinfish said:


> Great shot.  Great processing.


Thanks!



eravedesigns said:


> I would have put a liquid that looked like whiskey in those glasses and why the calendar? you should have had some old looking snap shots in their hands like they were really researching who to take out...still pretty decent photo.


Yes that could have been an idea, we didn't have access to a lot stuff though (especially not real whiskey haha). But maybe I can do something about that in Photoshop as I have delivered it yet. And the calendar is probably because they are musicians, not murderers


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 4, 2008)

what program do you use to pp? i'm really loving some of your work, and your processing skills are awesome.


----------



## Craddie (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the capture and the pp.  

There are some odd things, like the calendar & the weird mix between an antique radio and a modern telephone.

Also, tell me where they get their hair cut - I'll avoid it....haha.


----------



## eyeye (Dec 5, 2008)

I really like it...except the calendar...it looks like they are charting their fertile days   sorry couldn't help it


----------



## stsinner (Dec 5, 2008)

I think your work is amazing..  The only thing I don't like is that you have smoke without a cigarette anywhere in view....


----------



## Rabieshund (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks.  They insisted on having the calendar visible, it wasn't my idea but I went with it. The smoke is just there for some extra feeling!


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude, 19!?!  Yeah, age doesn't matter, but if you're at this level at 19 I can't imagine where you'll be in a decade!  Very impressive and your website ROCKS!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## TBAM (Dec 9, 2008)

Reminds me a lot of Dave Hill's work.

Just a few areas of critique.

On the foremost member, his hand holding the calendar:
- Whilst it might be technically correct (being that his arm is in the shadow of the calendar), the light on his arm is too dark. It is like his arm vanishes (you can ONLY JUST see it if you squint your eyes). I think the lighting on his arm should be raised to match the breast of his suit.

On the foremost member, his left cheek:
- Way too dark. The lighting here appears unnatural and moreso like you have added or darkened the light yourself digitally (which is what you have stated, however what I mean is that it is obvious).

On the lighting:
 - Overall the scene looks very smokey (which suits the style), however there is no source for the smoke. Where is it coming from? It's like they've all been smoking cigar's or such, but there are no cigar's or smoke sources to be found.
 - The lighting over the tabletop is a bit patchy (due to creating the smokey look).

On adding alcahol or liquor to the glasses:
- Copy the top of the water in the tall glass and overlay it on new layers onto both the smaller glasses, masking out the parts to make it look like the water is in the square glasses as opposed to the circular.
- Photograph some liquor or download some photo's of scotch off the internet and eyedrop the colour from the alcahol to ensure an authentic look. 
- Then just simply create a new layer, lassoo the inner dimensions of the glasses up to the new water reflections you've just added in, fill with the eyedropped colour and adjust the layer properties until you have the liquid sitting nicely in the glass.

A bit picky, but hopefully helpful.

Great work, and good luck in the future!


----------



## photogmatt (Dec 9, 2008)

I like your post processing, creative.

Could the guy in the front have any more makeup on? It pains me to see what has happened to music.


----------



## craig (Dec 9, 2008)

photogmatt said:


> I like your post processing, creative.
> 
> Could the guy in the front have any more makeup on? It pains me to see what has happened to music.



You are kidding right? If not could you elaborate?

Love & Bass


----------



## K8-90 (Dec 9, 2008)

Your work is phenomenal.

I am highly jealous.


----------



## notelliot (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice work as always. Love the dude in the back. And the lighting. If I HAD to pick something for you to fix, it'd be the greenish cast on the middle guy's face, but I think it kind of flows with those incandescent lights, so it's pretty much a mut critique. 



photogmatt said:


> I like your post processing, creative.
> 
> Could the guy in the front have any more makeup on? It pains me to see what has happened to music.


cough*KISS*cough 

music is the same as it always was. there are still good bands/artists, and there are still ****ty ones.


----------



## TWoods450 (Dec 10, 2008)

your photos are utterly amazing man, your PP is a true work of art. I disagree with the website thing, I would have the pics scroll across the screen, having it so wide makes it a pain.


----------



## J.Bat (Dec 11, 2008)

Dude teach me.


----------



## photogmatt (Dec 11, 2008)

*snip*


----------



## craig (Dec 11, 2008)

I was afraid you were going to say some thing like that. You are right about one thing. We should not hijack Martin's lovely thread.

Love & Bass


----------



## Gomes (Dec 13, 2008)

waldo?


----------



## DigitalDiva (Dec 13, 2008)

Rabieshund said:


>



Very nice! Now for c&c.

The guy with the..(envelope opener? knife? nail file?) This could've been exaggerated to show what these guys are up to, if they indeed are planning a hit. One thing is certain, they will look very stylish when doing it! (Nice wardrobe, hair and make up.)

I agree with the calendar. Planning tour dates? What someone mentioned with a photo / photos on table of a face and them holding a photo would help the idea of planning a hit. I don't think the mafia use a calendar to make sure they don't miss a wedding or christening when doing a hit. :mrgreen:

The candle holders that are empty / sort of empty...nice to know that such tough guys also appreciate a cozy atmosphere.  (I am teasing here.)

Glass of water seems out of place. Who is it for? The camera man? Put a bottle of Scotch on the table and incorporate that with drinks for those who are planning.

Agree with another poster on radio / phone. Keep in in the same era and that's powerful.

I think the image would do better without the Slipknot character in the background. Or if you're trying to put humour in, place an image of Al Pacino as Scarface on the dummy. 

The images / card on the wall...not sure why they are there. If those are your images of the victim, they need to be clearer to the viewer.

Despite all of this, the image is processed very well. I love the concept. Impressive! 

Edited to add: I saw the images on your site and must say WOW! Your creativity in the shots on your page are eye candy.


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow.  The "jason" guy in the background is creepy.  Oh, and your website is incredible.  What program do you enhance with?  Do you have any extra action programs?


----------

